
200 years ago, the sky went dark and there was no summer - acdanger
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/worldviews/wp/2016/05/12/200-years-ago-the-sky-went-dark-and-there-was-no-summer/?hpid=hp_local-news_wv-no-summer-130pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
======
ChuckMcM
This was really an amazing event really, one that could be repeated should one
of the volcanoes in the ring of fire decide to erupt in a similar way. I don't
believe I've ever seen a disaster plan that included "Volcanic Eruption causes
12 months of winter", its a low probability thing after all, but the Pacific
rim is rumbling. perhaps we should.

------
teh_klev
BBC Radio 4's "In Our Time" has a great discussion about this:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b077j4yv](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b077j4yv)

